# GT Bravado LE 1993 "Team Scream"



## Rahbari (21. Juni 2013)

Letzten Freitag in den Kleinanzeigen entdeckt. Es war schon ein paar Tage online und da war ich umso überraschter, dass es noch erhältlich war. Obwohl kein Platz, konnte ich bei der Lackierung und der weitgehenden Originalausstattung nicht wiederstehen. Das Geld per Paypal rübergeschickt und heute kam Hermes:





















Das Gelb kommt leider nicht raus. Es ist sehr zitronig/neon - super!

Zustand von Rahmen und Lack ist für 20 Jahre Alter echt gut.

Ausstattung ist noch recht nah am Katalog, inklusive Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker, Flip-Flop-Vorbau, Tioga Aheadset und viel XT. Laufräder und Mäntel sind leider No-Name, die Vorderbremse ist Alivio oder so etwas. Sattelklemme ist auch nicht mehr original, sondern von Miche. Anstatt den bleischwere 737-Klickies hat der Vorbesitzer Suntour XC Pro Grease Guard mit Pedalhaken und GT-Strapsen montiert. Bravo!

So sähe der Katalogaufbau aus - bin also nicht sooo weit entfernt:





Neue Panaracer Dart/Smoke Skinwall habe ich da. Blackwalls stehen dem Rad aber auch gut, wie man sieht.

Laut Katalog sind die Cantis schwarz. Bilder des Rades in echt habe ich aber immer nur mit silbernen Cantis gesehen. Egal, werde das nach Optik entscheiden.

LRS muss natürlich neu; habe im Basar mal ne Suche nach XT geschaltet.

Was würdet Ihr machen? Katalogaufbau? Hätte ja auch mal Lust, so ein Single-Speed zu probieren... Für den Wald habe ich ja eh das Xizang, das vom Material und Gewicht dem Bravado natürlich deutlich überlegen ist. Andererseits hätte ich auch noch einen 97er Xizang rumfliegen - der würde sich auch als Single-Speed eignen...

Zunächst wird das Rad wohl erstmal auseinander genommen und gesäubert. Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich den Lack bestmöglich wieder sauber bekomme und wieder zum strahlen bringe?

So hat Typ17 sein Bravado jünst aufgebaut. Lecker!!





Was findet Ihr schöner?
- schwarze oder silberne Cantis?
- schwarze oder silberne Kettenblätter?
- Black- oder Skinwall?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Juni 2013)

Hi,

Du kannst draus bauen was Du möchtest, ein TS GT sieht IMMER geil aus.

Wenn Du allerdings ein Singlesch$$$ draus baust kommst du für alle Zeiten auf die Ingnore Liste!!!!!!!

P.s: ich versuche meins als Katalogaufbau hinzubekommen

VG
Peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (21. Juni 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Du kannst draus bauen was Du möchtest, ein TS GT sieht IMMER geil aus.
> 
> ...



Dito


----------



## Rahbari (21. Juni 2013)

Komm, Peter, Du brutzelst Scheibenbremsaufnahmen an GTs und willst mir verbieten, ein Single-Speed zu machen? 

Egal, wenn ich den Rahmen behalte, wird es wohl ein Katalogaufbau zum Anschauen.

Kann mir jemand Tipps zur Reinigung und Auffrischung der Farben geben?

Danke!


----------



## dkh99 (21. Juni 2013)

Glückwünsch Johannes nochmal zum Fund. Ganz normale autopolitur. Geh am besten mal zum lacker und lass dir für nen 5er 3M Autopolitur abfüllen

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Juni 2013)

Falls Du ihn nicht behalten willst, welche Größe
Das gelbe Bravado braucht noch Gesellschaft


----------



## Rahbari (24. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich bräuchte ich ja schon noch so eine Art StadtschlXXX mit Schutzblechen. Ein Xizang mit Crossmax, XTR 950 und blauem King  (angedachter Single-Speed-Aufbau) Sachen werde ich in Berlin nicht lange stehen lassen können.

Bliebe halt doch das Bravado. So würde ich es halt immerhin fahren. Ein Rückbau wäre ja jederzeit möglich.

Bilder von User Marsl:


----------



## dkh99 (24. Juni 2013)

Ich frage mich immer noch was du mit einem Single-Speed vorhast ... :-/


----------



## Rahbari (24. Juni 2013)

dkh99 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer noch was du mit einem Single-Speed vorhast ... :-/


 
Fahren?!?!


----------



## dkh99 (24. Juni 2013)

Also ich stelle mir nur vor, mein Cyclone oder mein Xizang hätten nur einen Gang


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Juni 2013)

Also ich hab ja nix gegen Singlespeed, dann aber bitte mit mehr Stil. Was anderes hätte dieser schmucke Rahmen wirklich nicht verdient!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (26. Juni 2013)

Habe angefangen, das Rad zu demontieren. Dabei gab es ein paar böse Überraschungen.

1. GT-Lenker auf 52,5cm gekürzt 

2. Unter der - nicht orignalen - Sattelklemme ist der Lack übelst ab. Auch sonst gibt es 1-2 derbere Lackabplatzer und jede Menge Schmutz, der im Klarlack eingedrungen scheint. Geputzt habe ich aber noch nicht. Immerhin kein Chainsuck und kein Rost.









3. Ein Canti-Sockel ist abgebrochen. Immerhin lässt sich eine Schraube noch reindrehen. Was kann man tun? Der Cantisockel scheint nicht geschraubt, sondern irgendwie angeschweißt. Eine Bastellösung könnte sein, über die Schraube eine Hülse zu legen, auf der der Canti dann gleitet. Fragt sich halt, wie lange das hält... Ansonsten müsste ich wohl oder über da irgendwie einen neuen Cantisockel ranbraten lassen, stimmt's?


----------



## dkh99 (26. Juni 2013)

Lieber Johannes, ich bin zwar kein Handwerker, aber ich meine dass das überhaupt kein Problem sein sollte für ein Fachbetrieb da was ranzuschweißen... alternativ könnte man doch auch einen Cantisockel reinschrauben... oder?


----------



## dwopti (1. Juli 2013)

Die Stellen im Klarlack sollten mit Terpanol einwandfrei rausgehen - das Zeug wirkt richtig angewendet echt Wunder, wenn andere Mittel nichts mehr ausrichten können. Wichtig ist, das Zeugs erst auf ein Tuch und nicht direkt auf den Lack zu sprühen!


----------



## epic2006 (1. Juli 2013)

Servus Johannes,

zwecks LRS darfst Du Dich gerne melden, habe noch was würdiges da.

Das mit dem Sockel ist übel, eine fachgerechte Reparatur ohne die Gabel zu lackieren wird nahezu unmöglich. U.u. lässt sich ein M8 Gewinde in den Sockelträger schneiden und somit ein Bolzen einschrauben, allerdings vermute ich, dass das Blech des Sockelträgers für eine haltbare Lösung zu dünn ist. 

Fehlender Lack am Sitzrohr? Würger drüber und vergessen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Rahbari (1. Juli 2013)

Für den abgebrochenen Canti-Sockel habe ich ne Lösung gefunden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=641028

Die festsitzende Ahead-Kappe lasse ich erstmal und fahr so. 

Für die entlackte Stelle habe ich einen Salsa Liplock gefunden. Durchmesser 30.6...

Auch wenn mich manche hier matern wollen: die einzige Aufbaulösung, die ich regelmäßig fahren würde und auch meiner Verlobten verkaufen kann, ist nen Single-Speed für die Stadt. Habe keinen Platz für ein Katalogaufbau nur zum hinstellen. Bisheriger (Katalog-) Aufbau wird so gelassen, nur dass ich letztlich ein paar Kettenblätter entferne. Anstatt den STIs kommen BL-M733. Da der vorhandene LRS Müll war, habe ich für kleineres Geld einen schönen DX/Araya RM17 LRS von einem netten Forumsmitglied bekommen.

Suche noch günstige XT Bärentatzen und nen günstigen Flite. Und ne Schale für mein BB-UN71 73mm Innenlager.


----------



## Rahbari (2. Juli 2013)

Etwas zu schwarz, oder?





Weiß jemand, ob der Katalogaufbau des 93er Bravado LE tatsächlich mit schwarzen 734 Cantis war? Die wenigen Bravado LEs, die ich bislang gesehen habe, hatten immer silberne Cantis...

Naja, ein LRS mit schwarzen XT-Naben ist wohl eh zu schade für die Stadt... Es kann aber gut sein, dass ich das Stadt-Experiment schnell wieder beende...

Wenn noch jemand eine linke Lagerschale für ein BB-UN71 73mm Innenlager hat oder sonst ein nicht zu schweres 73mm Innenlager... (also nicht mehr als 250g).

Weiß jemand, welche Länge die Welle des Innenlagers haben muss, wenn ich auf die 730er Kurbel anstelle des großen Kettenblatts, das mittlere 26er Kettenblatt montiere? Normal ist ja 122.5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkh99 (2. Juli 2013)

Hey Johannes,

ich würde bei silbernen Cantis bleiben... die bekommst du ja morgen von mir... 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Rostbefall aus? Alles ok? Fluid Film Kur machst du natürlich auch... Habe ja noch was da, was ich dir ebenfalls mitbringe... Du musst mich nur an alles erinnern


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Juli 2013)

Zu schwarz geht gar nicht! Ich find's gut!


----------



## Rahbari (2. Juli 2013)

Apropos schwarz: wie bekomme ich eigentlich die Sattelstütze wieder einigermaßen schwarz? Edding (wenn ja, welcher)? Es muss nicht perfekt sein; das viele silber nervt. Neu-Eloxieren scheidet aus, da dann wohl auch das GT-Logo weg ist. Außerdem sollen sich die Kosten im Rahmen halten. Danke!

Und noch ne rhetorische Frage: warum sind die BL-M733 so bleischwer?! :-( Will beim Single-Speed unbedingt unter 10, idealerweise unter 9.5kg bleiben. Zu Not ein paar ST-M095 um die Schalteinheit kastrieren?


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Juli 2013)

Die Standardmarker sind eher immer so lila, ich bessere schwarz immer gern mit denen hier aus. Netter Acryllack der auch recht haltbar ist. Die bekommst du ja in Berlin an fast jeder Ecke.


----------



## Rahbari (4. Juli 2013)

Update:

Dank Alex/dkh99 habe ich jetzt schöne silberne 734 Cantis.  Stehen nach meinem Geschmack dem Rahmen deutlich besser als schwarze.

Um die klassische Optik zu unterstreichen kommen schöne silber anodisierte Araya RM-17 mit DX-Naben zum Einsatz.

Eigentlich wollte ich zwecks Laufeigenschaften in der Stadt und Gewichtsersparnis auf moderne Schwalbe Furious Fred setzen. Aber bei der Montage habe ich festgestellt, wie unglaublich unpassend diese doofen Decals sind. Außerdem stehen dem Rad Skinwalls viel besser - Stadt-Single-Speed hin oder her. Daher habe ich diese schönen Reifen bestellt. Leider wird der Versand wohl etwas dauern (aus USA; Zoll).





In der Zwischenzeit muss ich mich nun noch um ein Innenlager kümmern. Und ich überlege, ob ich anstatt den komplett schwarzen BL-M733 lieber auf schwarz-silberne BL-MT63 gehe. Leider habe ich mein schönes Paar vor ein Paar Wochen verkauft. :-(


----------



## epic2006 (6. Juli 2013)

Bei den Hebeln kann ich Dir welche zum polieren schicken, ich hab noch welche (M733) einzeln liegen. Warum weiß ich nicht mehr, sind mir aber erst gestern in die Finger gekommen...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Rahbari (2. August 2013)

Quasi fertig. Ist bis auf Reifen, Innenlager, Kette und Bremsklötze mit recht gebrauchten Teilen aufgebaut. Gedacht als Stadtschl... rad. 





Bin gespannt, wie es sich fährt. 

Reifen sind übrigens Panaracer Pasela TourGuard Kevlar 1.75, 440g. Kein Vertrieb in Deutschland.


----------



## Deleted 112231 (2. August 2013)

Als Stadtschl*mpe schon wieder viel zu gut. Da käme für mich maximal ein olles Palomar in Frage :-D


----------



## Rahbari (2. August 2013)

Levent schrieb:


> Als Stadtschl*mpe schon wieder viel zu gut. Da käme für mich maximal ein olles Palomar in Frage :-D


 
Der Lack hat teilweise schon ganz schön gelitten, der Lenker ist gekürzt, der Steuersatz etwas schwergängig und die Anbauteile sind größteils auch gut gebraucht. Neu sind lediglich Kette, Innenlager, Griffe und Bremsklötze.

Auch wenn ich das Rad mal ein paar Stunden abstelle, werde ich es ansonsten nicht Wind und Wetter aussetzen.


----------

